# Delegate compressor



## BurntFingers (Jan 25, 2020)

You can't see but this is my best build to date. I tried to keep it neat as I know the more complex the circuit the more things to go wrong.

I used a bc549 flipped around for the 2n5089 I couldn't source. It works fine btw. I did socket mine just in case but it works great, just make sure to watch the pinout.

I tracked down the OPA chip through a local company. It was more expensive than the rest of the bits combined.

I gotta say this unit is dead quiet. It does take a while to get your head around how the knobs interact with one another and I've only just scratched the surface, but in front of a Timmy you can get some beautiful squishy leads that stay fat. 

Nice stuff. Good work pedalpcb. This is a gem.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 25, 2020)

Nice one! I love mine. There’s a fantastic YouTube video for anybody curious about the ins and outs of this comp. Very thorough!


----------



## BurntFingers (Jan 25, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Nice one! I love mine. There’s a fantastic YouTube video for anybody curious about the ins and outs of this comp. Very thorough!



It's certainly involved. Nice to have the options though.


----------



## Barry (Jan 25, 2020)

Great looking build, love the art work


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 26, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 26, 2020)

Im digging it...awesome !

Mike


----------

